# I LOVE kitty's big black eyes!



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

I always think kitties looks cuter when their pupils are larger. Slit pupils are a "meh" to me, but when they look at me with those big, round, black eyes, they are completely irresistable! :heart

Anyone has the same feeling? 




























(Tried to get a decent shot with Metoo, but seems she was not in the mood...nekitty)


----------



## mainecoonmama (May 24, 2012)

YES!!!! Archie does this when he wants dinner. I think he knows he has me in his paw like that! Too cute


----------



## Ragdoll_Joy (Jul 13, 2012)

Joy's eyes only get like that when it get's dark. Otherwise I have those clear blue eyes staring at me!


----------



## Galathiel (Feb 6, 2012)

Umm yeah ... Sienna's pupils dilate when she's about to "get" me. It's really funny .. you can always tell when the attack is coming. Her favorite game is harrassing and stalking ME. She has started coming up to me and sitting expectantly when I'm on the couch. I'm then required to hide my hand under an afghan (or my skirt tail) so she can rear up and dig for it. She looks hilarious when she grabs the blanket in her teeth and pulls back shaking her head like a dog!

Normally she looks like an owl with her big glowing eyes and small pupils and dark face with its tiny nose (she's a traditional doll-faced persian).


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

mainecoonmama said:


> YES!!!! Archie does this when he wants dinner. I think he knows he has me in his paw like that! Too cute


One of the routine in my home is after her late night meal, Meatball will always hop on my pillow waiting for me to come to bed. I will spend 10 minutes looking into her big, round, black eyes and telling her how lovely she is (she usually waggle her tail after each sentence). Then I will send her out of my bedroom so that she can have fun with Metoo and I can have some good sleep 

My Metoo's "black eye moment" is at early morning. When I wake up, open my bedroom door, she is always sitting right in front of the door. I will pick her up and lay back onto my bed, with Metoo lying on my chest. We will then look into each others black eyes with me softly petting her and she purring. It's our quiet, tranquilizing 10 minutes "ritual" before I rise and shine :luv


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Ragdoll_Joy said:


> Joy's eyes only get like that when it get's dark. Otherwise I have those clear blue eyes staring at me!


Yeah, it's always when the room is dark, making it so hard to photograph! I never get a good quality photo of those black eyes :dis The pictures in my first post was taken with camera set at "night mode". It's sort of clear, but the color tone is so off...


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Black eyes make me think "angry, ready to attack, back away" ... never really liked them for that reason, only been leery of them. I know they can get big like that in low light situations, but that's pretty rare - lights are either on or off in this house.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

yingying said:


> Yeah, it's always when the room is dark, making it so hard to photograph! I never get a good quality photo of those black eyes :dis The pictures in my first post was taken with camera set at "night mode". It's sort of clear, but the color tone is so off...


I see nothing much wrong with the photos, they make the beautiful cats look, soft, warm and friendly.


----------



## Ragdoll_Joy (Jul 13, 2012)

Yah I have one picture of those big black eyes in my album on this forum. It's the one with her sitting on the stool!


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

Io's only get like that when she's up to something.

Or during *that*, and I'll look over and she's at the foot of the bed, tail lashing and the biggest eyes I've ever seen.


----------



## fruitriver (Feb 10, 2012)

AWHmygosh you have one of the fluffiest, most adorable cats ever! Hes soo cute! I wish I had him!

I agree, I love my cats with big, round pupils!


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

jusjim said:


> I see nothing much wrong with the photos, they make the beautiful cats look, soft, warm and friendly.


I like warm-toned photos in general, too. Looks very cozy and have a sense of time  But for my Meatball, I much prefer natural light condition. In warm light she looks more like a brown tabby, rather than the golden tabby she truly is :wink:


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Bizarre bit of historical information - part of the reasons why both cats and goats were looked on as potentially "devilish" was the shape of their pupils.


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

awww cuties 

i'd like to share one of aster that i feel like fits into this thread 


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## chuck72 (Jan 30, 2012)

Galathiel said:


> ... She looks hilarious when she grabs the blanket in her teeth and pulls back shaking her head like a dog!...


That is so funny! Our little Angel does the same thing. She loves going for activity under a blanket. She strikes like a snake and then sometimes she will jump back all crazy and circle around, etc... Sometimes she will do a pounce from a ways back.


----------



## chuck72 (Jan 30, 2012)

It's been said many times, but WOW your kitties are gorgeous!


----------

